# Southern Death Adder - Perth Hills



## nepherus88 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi All,

After much effort I managed a nice patterned southern death adder in the Perth Hills last week.

See here for photos/more info.

Wildiaries, Wildiaries, Persistence Pays Off - Canning Dam, WA

Cheers,

Nathan


----------



## edstar (Jan 5, 2012)

Great photo mate


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2012)

nice find


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice find, it's a bit different to the Adders I'm used to seeing from the Perth hills.


----------

